# santana 20



## gaha_1 (Mar 29, 2002)

$?000/Best offer MAKE OFFER
Brand: WD_Schock 
Model: Santana_20 
Year: 1977 
Length: 20 
Beam: 8 
Draft: 4 

Engine/Drive Info Equipment & Description 
Engine(s): Mercury 
Engine HP: 4.5 
# Engines: 1 
Engine Hrs: N/A 
Fuel: Gas 
Drive Type: Outboard 
Drive: 

Fresh water. 150,130,working jib, Main, rigging. Sleeps 
4,Cushions, new depth sounder, safety 
gear, Shore power,, Navigation and Anchor lights, Fast and Dry, 
Rigged for single handed, 4 winches 2 winch handles, Boom vang,Tiller 
extension, Teak Hand rails and Rosewood Companionway doors, two smoked 
lucite opening Port Hatches,Easy to Sail,Great daysailor and club racer. 
Very Good Condition, blue matching tiller,main,bimmin,new porta-potty.
on trailer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------

